# Innes' species!!!!!



## Innes

OK over the past 2 days I have made a few posts on a couple of sites with pics of each species I currently own, but these are spread over several posts so ~I wanted to put them all into 1 post here on PFury as it is the only site with an all-fish forum and it is the best site.

so here is what I currently own although none of these pics are mine of of my fish they will still give you a good idea of what I have got - cant wait until I gat a digi cam and then I will win pic of the month









I have:
*2x_Dermogenys pusilla sumatrana_ (Silver halfbeak)
















*1x_Mastacembelus erythrotaenia_ (Fire eel)









*7x_Gymnocorymbus ternetzi_ (Black widow tetra)









*17x_Paracheirodon innesi_ (Neon tetra)









*1x_Corydoras panda_ (Panda cory)









3x_Pterophyllum scalare_ (Angelfish)
















2x_Heros severus_ (Severum)









1x_Nandopsis salvini_ or is it _Cichlasoma salvini?_ (Salvini cichlid) with very bad hole in the head


----------



## Judazzz

Since posting pics of all the species I own would probably piss off dial-uppers.....:
*Click me*: each species I have has a seperate factsheet with pics.
Enjoy!


----------



## Innes

2x_Pygocentrus Nattereri_ (Red Belly piranhas) 









*1x_Procambarus paeninsulanus_ (Blue crayfish) - which has hidden in a rock the whole time I have owned it, it was in the rock in the shop and the woman was not going to sell it to me as she couldnt get it out, so I bought the rock and the crafish, so I am not sure that it is this particular species yet - lol

















*4x_Hoplosternum thoracatum_ (Hoplo cats) - I also came up with this scientific name - _Megalechis thoracatum_









*1x_Agamyxis pectinifrons_ (spotted talking catfish/Rafael catfish)









*1x_Mastacembelus armatus_ (Tyre-track eel)









*1x_Corydoras bilineatus_ (San Juan Corydoras)








*I only think this is the species I have, but not 100% sure

*1x_Corydoras paleatus_ (Peppered Corydoras)









*2x_Corydoras aeneus_ (Bronze Corydoras)









*1x_Corydorus paleatus_ or _Corydoras aeneus_ (Albino Corydoras)








*I am really unsure about the scientific name on this one, it seems to be described as an albino peppered corydoras or the bronze corydoras
"This Corydoras is mostly a breeding form of Corydoras aeneus, but it can also be Corydoras paleatus."

*1x_Hypostomus plecostomus_ (commen pleco)









*note - these are not my pics, they are just showing off the species


----------



## Innes

*2x_Barbus tincto var 'Odessa'_ (Odessa barb)









4x_Barbus tetrazonza_ (Tiger barbs)









*2x_Xiphophorus variatus_ (Plattys)








*Mine are blue commet plattys

*3x








_Brachydanio rerio_ (Zebra danio)

*1x_Carassius auratus_ (goldfish)









*1x_Ambystoma mexicanum_ (Axolotl) 









*2x_Cynops Orientalis_ (Chinese Fire-Bellied Newt) 
















*1x_Cynops pyrrhogaster_ (Japanese Fire Belly newt) 









*note - these are not my pics, they are just showing off the species


----------



## Innes

_Ambystoma maculatum_ (Spotted Salamander) 









_Xenopus laevis_ (African clawed frogs) 















*I have 1 albino and 1 regular one

*note these pics were stolen from websites, they are not mine
also sorry for slow loading modem people, and also for taking 4 posts, but I couldn't have this many images in 1 post (or even 3)


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

I like your newts and that Axolotl. I have never seen an Axolotl before...


----------



## RhomZilla

Slut poster...







JK


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Are African clawed frogs poisoness?!


----------



## Innes

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Are African clawed frogs poisoness?!


 why you want to eat one?

I doubt that they are as I have never heard of them being so, and also they do not have any warning colors - like mose poisoness things do.also they live with my fish and the fish seen fine.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

No some animals, like turtles and certain salamanders are poisoness when touched. Thats all I meant, why would I want to eat a frog?!


----------



## RhomZilla

Ms_Nattereri said:


> No some animals, like turtles and certain salamanders are poisoness when touched.


 I think your thinking about karate style animal fighting names, which involves the touch of death.











> why would I want to eat a frog?!


Curiosity or just a plain and simple fetish..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

RhomZilla said:


> why would I want to eat a frog?!
> 
> 
> 
> Curiosity or just a plain and simple fetish..
Click to expand...

 Does it look like Im French?!


----------



## NIKE

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I like your newts and that Axolotl. I have never seen an Axolotl before...


i like the AXOLOTI also


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Oh is that how you spell it







...hahahaha...No wonder the spelling looked funny..


----------



## Judazzz

I don't wanna sound snotty or anything, but the correct spelling is Axolot*L*


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Thats it I quit!!


----------



## piranha45

Well, wanting to share in the excitement, and too damned lazy to find a camera/photos to scan, I went out and bought a $20 * pos* digital camera.

here's a closeup of my 55 gallon 








Far shot:









10 gallon african cichlid/feeder tank









DONT EVEN ask me for closeups on individual fish









At least the pic of my chihuahuas came out ok


----------



## piranha45

mmm... are the above pics in my post working?


----------



## RhomZilla

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Thats it I quit!!


 If you really decide to quit.. can I have your post counts added to mine??


----------



## Innes

NIKE said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your newts and that Axolotl. I have never seen an Axolotl before...
> 
> 
> 
> i like the AXOLOTI also
Click to expand...

 AXOLOTL!!!!!!!



> mmm... are the above pics in my post working?


no but thanks for trying


----------



## Innes

UPDATE:

Bad news:
*My Axolotl died - it was 2 years since I got it, and it had slowly been getting thinner and thinner, and it finally died yesterday
*My Japanise firebelly newt died - it got a wound to its head possibly caused by a severum, it had looked to be OK, but I found it today dead with an even bigger wound to its head
*My male platty died - unknown reasons
*I lost a couple of neons and black widow tetras to my piranhas

Good news - I just got:
*4 rummy nosed tetras









*8 guppys - 4 male, 4 female









*4 chinese algea eaters









*6 neon tetras









*6 black neons









*6 glowlight tetras









*a featherfin catfish - well that is what it was sold as - I'm not 100% sure


----------



## piranha45

I am deeply bereaved to hear of the death of your male platty


----------



## dead golfish

all together innes aprox how many pets do u actually have


----------



## Innes

about 90 if you dont include the crickets my salamander eats, and the daphnia I have for my newts


----------



## NIKE

sorry that your AXOPLOTAPUSSY died


----------



## Innes

Yeah, I bet


----------



## GARGOYLE

you have quit a collection there innes.


----------



## NIKE

hey innes when are you going to get a digital camera so we can see all your animals? you have to pic one up dude


----------



## Innes

I'm working on it - but remember I'm a student and live off benefits and have to look after all of my pets and I am also an alcoholic drug abuser so I don't have too much spare money


----------



## NIKE

Innes said:


> I'm working on it - but remember I'm a student and live off benefits and have to look after all of my pets and I am also an alcoholic drug abuser so I don't have too much spare money


 ROFL LOL ha ha you don't rush







the pics you put up are just fine














and a benifit to this site!


----------



## Innes

Well I was in Scotland today, and I got 3 new fish, I got a _Dianema urostriata_ - Flag-tailed catfish









_Dianema urostriata_

and 2 _Apistogramma nijsseni_ - Panda dwarf cichlids









I have also lost all of the male guppies and 1 of the female ones, and also the rummy nosed tetras - I think they were eaten, and I seem to be missing a halfbeak, but I havn't really looked yet


----------

